# roof tile batten spacing



## RogerS (9 Feb 2008)

I've Googled without success.

Does anyone know how I calculate the spacing? 

Is it a factor of tile size (I guess it must be) but does the slope of the roof also have an impact? 

Thanks


----------



## wizer (9 Feb 2008)

Is this 

Any use? From P.53


----------



## RogerS (9 Feb 2008)

That was quick! Thanks, WiZeR

It helps but I now realise that it depends on the lap of the tile and that will depend on the slope of the roof (water being blown in etc). Guess I'll have to try and get hold of my roofer - elusive chap that he is.


----------



## OLD (9 Feb 2008)

This site may help just look at technical data for the product you are using
http://www.marleyeternit.co.uk/


----------



## RogerS (9 Feb 2008)

Thanks Old. That chart gives me a lap from 90 to 110mm and so using Wizers chart I can get the batten spacing from that.


----------



## StevieB (9 Feb 2008)

Hi Roger, sounds like you have it sorted now but it is indeed a combination of tile size and roof pitch - the pitch determining the lap on the tiles. I replaced my roof last year and simply went with the largest lap as it made very little difference to the number of tiles required (I was using slates which were quite large). Batten spacing is then determined by the non-lapped portrion of the tile.

Steve.


----------



## Steve Maskery (9 Feb 2008)

We are doing this at the very mo.

Yes it does depend on pitch, and if you have two different pitches you have to recalculate for each one, as the laths have to go round the house at the same level, regardless of the pitch. If they don't, then your hip tiles don't fit.

The roofers doing ours have done a good job of the tiles but a poor job of the hip tiles. They reckon it's not possible to put them back exactly as they came off, that they move over time, and lots of other excuses I find difficult to believe. Trouble is, I don't have a tame roofer I can ring up and ask.

Let me know if you find one.
S


----------



## RogerS (10 Feb 2008)

Steve Maskery":w46v7bhk said:


> ....that they move over time.....
> S



 Priceless !


----------

